# Discovery Beach Resort - Recent Ebay Sales



## hunkyleebo (Feb 19, 2007)

Ebay sales provide some hints as to perceived value.

2BR floating weeks 18–22, 48 - no bids ended 2/11/07
2BR floating weeks 40-45 and 48-49 - $700 (1 bid) - ended 2/11/07
2BR floating weeks 18-23, 40-45, 48, 49 - no bids ended 2/11/07 (relisted)
2BR floating weeks 18-23, 40-45, 48, 49 - no bids ended 2/6/07
2BR floating weeks 1-52 - $1,775 - ended 2/5/07

12 listings on redweek.com as of 2/19/07 for fixed and floating 1 and 2 bedroom weeks ranging from $2,500 - $12,000

no bidshares listings as of 2/19/07

no timesharestogo listings as of 2/19/07


----------



## hunkyleebo (Feb 25, 2007)

*Update*

2BR floating 1-52 sold 2/20/07 for $1,175 on ebay


----------



## hunkyleebo (Mar 2, 2007)

2BR floating weeks 18-23, 36-39, 48, 49, sold for $100 on 3/1/07 on ebay
2BR floating weeks 1-52 sold for $820 on 2/28/07 on ebay
2BR floating weeks 18-23, 36-39, 48, 49, sold for $199 on 2/26/07 on ebay


----------



## beachsands (Mar 2, 2007)

OK......so why are there so many of these units for sale at such cheap prices?


I stayed here two years ago and really enjoyed the place.

Any special assessments coming up?


Joel


----------



## hunkyleebo (Apr 20, 2007)

no upcoming special assessments have been announced.  Maybe folks don't like the high MF?

More e-bay sales:

4/7/07 $2150 2BR 1-52 float
4/3/07  $810 2BR 1-52 float
4/2/07  $735 2BR 1-52 float


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 20, 2007)

What are the yearly fees?


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 26, 2007)

beachsands said:


> OK......so why are there so many of these units for sale at such cheap prices?



It is the Post Card Companies dumping the Weeks acquired by scaring the old folks!  You can now buy some pretty decent Weeks for $1 (See Shares3000) + Closing costs.

GEORGE


----------



## hunkyleebo (Jul 10, 2007)

*More ebay sales*

2 BR 1-52 7/6/07 $647
2 BR 18-23, 36-45 & 48-49 6/16/07 $303.50
2 BR 18-23, 36-45 & 48-49 6/4/07 (no bids)
2 BR 16-23, 36-39, 40-45, 48, 49  6/3/07 (no bids)
2 BR Week 2 6/3/07 $522
1 BR Week 13 5/31/07 (no bids)
2 BR Week 16 5/20/07 $205.50


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 10, 2007)

Clearly the time to be a Buyer, not a Seller!

GEORGE


----------



## Neesie (Jul 24, 2007)

I've own there and although I've only been there three times in fifteen years I still think it's a nice place.  We have a 2br/2 bath on the top floor.  I don't have my MF bill in front of me but it was over $600 the last time I paid it.  I think that's kind of high, but in my personal opinion, I get really good exchanges.  That last two were:  a Pahio resort in Kauai and the Grand Mayan in Playa del Carmen.:whoopie:


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jul 24, 2007)

We bought a 2bed/2bath at Discovery Beach off ebay in May for $660.  Was watching a 3bed/3bath unit on ebay that sold for $616.52 recently.

One thing I like about this resort (and we haven't stayed there yet) is the friendliness of the staff at the resort.  I've talked to them a number of times and they have always been very courteous and willing to take the time to answer my numerous questions.  We have reservations for next February and very much looking forward to staying there.:whoopie:


----------



## cpnuser (Jul 27, 2007)

[_Message deleted. Duplicate postings are not permitted on these forums._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## hunkyleebo (Oct 27, 2007)

more recent ebay activity

2BR/2BA, weeks 18-23, 36-39, 49, 10/15/2007, $306
2BR/2BA, 1-52, 10/20/2007, $511
2BR/2BA, Fixed Week 9, 10/24/2007, $510


----------



## hunkyleebo (Dec 9, 2007)

More ebay sales:

2BR, 18-23, 36-39, 49, $306, 10/15/07
2BR, 1-52, $511, 10/20/07
2BR, Fixed week 9, $510, 10/24/07
2BR, Fixed week 51, $305, 10/20/07
2BR, 1-52, $299, NO BIDS, 10/20/07
2BR, ???, $335, 11/26/07


----------

